# Justice League: The New Frontier



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

This is the second of Warner's direct to DVD adaptations of classic DC Comics stories (the first being Superman/Doomsday). With this one, they've put out a very faithful adaptation to the source material. It tells the story of how the Justice Leauge first got together in the background of the early days of the Cold War with McCarthy-ism running rampant. Superman and Wonder-Woman have made dedications to the US government, while other costumed heroes have either gone underground or have faded into obscurity. However an alien threat forces the government and new and old costumed heroes to come together. While the trinity of Superman, Wonder Woman and Batman are in the story, its more focused on the not-as-well-known heroes like Hal Jordan, The Martian Manhunter and The Flash. 

As an adaptation of the story, its very well done, despite its limitations (its only 75 minutes long) and what it cuts out from the Graphic Novel, the art from the GN definitely transfered well to DVD. This felt like a movie that could/should be shown in theaters. The end of the movie has a speech by John F. Kennedy that references The New Frontier, which goes well with what the movie conveys, the usher in of the Silver Age of the DC heroes. 

Overall a highly recommended movie.


----------

